
I bought my mom a Chromebook Pixel and everything is so much better now - D_Guidi
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10884918/i-bought-my-mom-a-chromebook-pixel-the-divergence#comments
======
brudgers
Link to top of page rather than comments:
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10884918/i-bought-my-
mom-a-...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10884918/i-bought-my-mom-a-
chromebook-pixel-the-divergence)

~~~
D_Guidi
yep, you're right! sorry... there's a way to edit link?

~~~
brudgers
Only for roughly the amount of time that a comment can be edited. After that,
only the moderators can change it. If it needs to be, it almost certainly
will.

~~~
D_Guidi
thx for reply

